# Crash Tax



## mariomike (12 Sep 2010)

This is from the New York Times, but it happens in Toronto, and perhaps other Canadian cities.

"A Crash. A Call for Help. Then, a Bill:
About a year ago Cary Feldman was surprised to find himself sprawled on the pavement in an intersection in Chicago Heights, Ill., having been knocked off his motor scooter by the car behind him. Five months later he got another surprise: a bill from the fire department for responding to the scene of the accident.":
http://current.com/news/92650935_a-crash-a-call-for-help-then-a-bill-this-is-what-the-tea-party-wants.htm

( The mention of the Tea Party was not published in the original article by the NY Times. )


----------



## a_majoor (12 Sep 2010)

The TEA party reference is part of the narrative that only "Big Government" can take care of you (neglecting to mention that Big Government is the source of these bills in the first place).

If the TEA party and related movements achieve their goals, taxes will pay for these services and these ones only; much government spending on "pork", subsidies and so on is the target of the TEA parties.


----------

